# Portland Maine Fatal Shooting



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Saturday, August 26, 2006 9:45 am

Portland police say man fatally shot in altercation with officer 

PORTLAND, Maine — Authorities say a 26-year-old Portland man was fatally shot last night by a Portland police sergeant during an altercation that broke out as officers were investigating suspected drug activity.

Police said that shortly before midnight officers responded to a report of possible drug activity around Forest Avenue and Pleasant Avenue.
Police said a suspect vehicle was located on Pleasant Avenue with two women and a man inside.

According to a Portland police statement, an altercation occurred between Richard Duncan, said to be armed with a handgun, and Sergeant Robert Martin.
Police says that during a struggle for the weapon, the police sergeant shot Duncan once.

Duncan was taken to Maine Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead from his injuries, according to police.
Portland police said the state attorney general´s office was contacted and is investigating the shooting.


----------

